# Open letter to former owners of Tess



## lvl (Mar 28, 2009)

I found this and wanted to share.

_To Tess' owner:

We have your dog. You remember, right? The one you loved as a puppy and promised to take care of forever. She's the one with the soft brown eyes that followed by your side, played with your children, and faithfully protected your home. She's also the one you never bothered to spay and defend from the trials she now faces. 

She's pregnant as you probably know. And maybe not for the first time, but this time you didn't give her a safe place to rest or a home in which to bring her unborn babies into this world. She watched over your children, could you not do the same in return? Instead you said "Farewell" and "Good luck" with that.

She almost died this week as you probably DON'T know. Nobody seemed to want a 7-year old beagle whose prime has already begun to fade. Her muzzle is graying now and she's not as spry to chase new children. Add to that a belly full of babies, and you have given her a death slip. Did you expect strangers to take over the task?

Lucky for her someone stepped in. They took her in after you left her, saved her life when you almost let it end, and will work to lift her spirits again. 

We made her supper last night to welcome her home-- to her temporary home. She licked the bowl clean as joy slowly returned to her sad face. She's too old to be a mother, but it's too late for apologies. I bought her a place to bear her children and a bag of food to keep her fed. Not because we want to do YOU any favors, but because she deserves a little more than she's gotten.

I don't have much else to say to you, sir or ma'am, but I do have a message from Tess. In her own doggie way she wants to look at you with her soul-searching eyes and simply ask "Why?"_


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

You have touched my heart with this as so much of Tess' story is the story of our Precious. I was volunteering with a rescue group in the city, driving the alleys at night and feeding and rescuing the stray cats and dogs. During one stop a beautiful and thin pit bull tried to get in our vehicle. You could see she was starving and nursing puppies, so we couldn't take her with us for fear her pups would starve. In the morning I went back to the area to look for her but couldn't find her. I saw a police car on break and told them about her. In turn, they told me about a report of a dog abandoned in an alley and gave me a neighbor's address for contact.

I went there and spoke with the neighbor. She said the people had Precious (they had named her that!) for about a year and now won't let her in the house because she's pregnant. I knocked on their door and the story was confirmed, except they claim Precious came to them only 2 months before and they didn't know she was pregnant. I couldn't get Precious, a small English Shepherd mix to come to me, so I asked the 'owner's' help. When the woman came out her back door, her intact mastiff also came out! So the story from the neighbor was true.

While living in the alley, for about 2 weeks in October, someone shot her and beat her over the head with a stick. The neighbor had been feeding poor Precious scraps and turkey legs, bones and all! The end of the story is Precious had 11 puppies just 4 days after I brought her home. She has been a wonderful member of our family for 6 years now and will never again have to worry about another litter or not having a home. She still carries the bullet in her.

Newt


----------



## N2Th3Stars (May 22, 2010)

lvl said:


> I found this and wanted to share.
> 
> _To Tess' owner:
> 
> ...


that **** just made me cry.
blaah!!!!

man people really irritate me sometimes.

i've had to leave so many letters like this in the past, i wish people would just be responsbile for their actions and the lives they are suppose to be caring for.

it's absolutely heart breaking.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

That brought tears to my eyes.


----------

